# Extreme Birdhouses ( The Woodland House )



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone , Here are a batch of my latest Extreme Birdhouses . These houses are 32” wide 32” tall x 24” deep . These houses each have 10 rooms and are made from white cedar . I have done this design several times mainly because it is one of my best sellers . All of the insides are removable for easy cleaning .
I also have plans on my website for this design . It is a great starter house . Anyone interested in building this house can find this plan here ! 
http://www.extremebirdhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=8


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice work as usual John, see you still 
have the white stuff on the ground. 
Brrr! Brrr! :laughing:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys . A few days all the snow was gone so i raked my lawn and the next day the snow was back . It is supposed to get much warmer tomorrow . 

Yesterday i got a call from Discovery channel , Daily Planet and they are coming here next mounth to film my work for a upcoming show . I am very excited :thumbsup:

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: Great news John.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice, for some reason they look at home in the snow like winter lodges for the birds. Congratulations on the show, please keep us updated when it will appear. I'd like to see it!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Kevin and Eric ! I will be sure to post a link to the video once it is up :thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice. Out of curiosity, what material do you use for the roof?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

The roof material is barnmaster steel . It is mainly used on the exterior walls of pole barns . 
http://vicwest.com/agri-commercial/products/steel-roof-or-walls


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

cranbrook2 said:


> Thanks guys . A few days all the snow was gone so i raked my lawn and the next day the snow was back . It is supposed to get much warmer tomorrow .
> 
> Yesterday i got a call from Discovery channel , Daily Planet and they are coming here next mounth to film my work for a upcoming show . I am very excited :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.discoverychannel.ca/


That's absolutely awesome!!!!! 
Good job!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

goatgirl132 said:


> That's absolutely awesome!!!!!
> Good job!


Thank you goatgirl :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Your work never disappoints. In fact, it never fails to impress.



cranbrook2 said:


> Yesterday i got a call from Discovery channel , Daily Planet and they are coming here next mounth to film my work for a upcoming show . I am very excited :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.discoverychannel.ca/


Alright, yeah... That's just bad ass! :yes:


----------

